# Terry Neil Reiter 1938 - 2015



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Condolences to you and yours on the loss of Terry. Sounds like the rodeo world lost a great man.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

RIP Terry.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and my sympathy to you and the rest of his family and friends.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My sympathies go out to all who loved him.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My condolences and sympathy go out to you, yours, and the world for our loss.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear. May he be resting well in the great pasture of the sky.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

What a nice bunch of people we have on this forum! Thank you for your kind expressions of concern.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm very sorry for you, your family and his friends.


----------

